# Benson Preamp



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A recommendation from fellow member @ruby7829 , great sounding unit - the clean boost and regular drive settings sound superb. I was running the unit with my Bartel Sugarland dialed up as a Blackface - when stacked with a BB Preamp Andy Timmons (set up with lower gain), it’s really nice. A bit of verb from my Volante and it’s a great sounding rig.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

were you running it in a loop or in front of the amp? Since you are saying amp setup as blackface, probably infant of the amp, but just want to confirm
thank you in advance


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> were you running it in a loop or in front of the amp? Since you are saying amp setup as blackface, probably infant of the amp, but just want to confirm
> thank you in advance


In front of the amp: BB Preamp - Benson Preamp - Strymon Volante - Amp input.

The Bartel Sugarland has a prettty wild EQ structure. With the bass and treble dimed, it sounds like a Blackface style amp - roll off the bass to zero and cut back the treble to 5, you get a Plexi style amp. With the roll off of the bass, the volume increases(!).


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you so much Alex!


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

Man, nice amp!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am really curious about the benson preamp. Seems like a nice all around drive pedal.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I love mine very much! It sounds great with every amps I own, and it is one of my favorite drive pedal to use with my Champ. The EQ is super well-thought, and fuzzes stack well with it too.


----------

